# Angeln in El Gouna



## Chips (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
bin Ende Januar mit meiner Frau 9 Tage in El Gouna. Also kein reiner Angelurlaub...
Bin das erste mal in Ägypten und

Würde auch gerne mal eine Bootsangeltour machen. Was erwartet einen da???

Soll ich eigenes Gerät mitbringen? Wenn ja was?

Kann jemand ein Boot/Touranbieter empfehlen?

Chips


----------



## Krallblei (14. Januar 2019)

Die Sonne erwartet dich!

Kenne niemanden in den Tourinest.
Frag mal User guese1. Der war doch auch mal in El going und wollte Fischen.


----------



## dido_43 (16. Januar 2019)

Ich war letztes Jahr im Januar vor Ort. Wenn du rechts am Strand das Ferienengebiet verlässt, einige 100 Meter zu Fuß gehst, dann kommst du an eine kleine Werft mit Steg. Etwas davor sind einige Wachleute, ich glaube für die Häuser dort. Höflich grüßen und als Ziel die Werft angeben  Dort angekommen hat mir ein sehr freundlicher älterer Ägypter / Abu neben einem Tee auch eine Ausfahrt zum angeln angeboten. Haben uns mit Brocken englisch nett über dies und das unterhalten, hatte aber kein Interesse rauszufahren. Hab dann noch ohne Erfolg einige Würfe mit der Spinnrute gemacht. Kann auch nichts mehr zum Preis sagen (250 USD ?) und ob Angelgerät vorhanden ist. Einfach mal hinlaufen und fragen. Spinnangeln vom Ufer in und um El Gouna funktioniert nicht, da nur Sand. Auf dem Weg zur Werft befindet sich eine kleine Lagune mit einer kleinen Brücke. In dieser gibts nur Kleinkram und Eidechsenfische. Da gehen dicke Rohre rein, was auch immer dort eingeleitet wird?


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht schreibt Chips in welches Hotel er geht.. Dann könnte ich via Google Earth nach Stellen suchen.


----------



## mastercraft (16. Januar 2019)

KBE Team Expeditions schau mal auf Facebook da kannst dann auch den Pre4is ausmachen , bin in Hurghada mit Hurghada sport fishing boat auch auf Facebook nen tag raus gefahren , der hatte richtig Ahnung von dem was er macht , hat für den Tag mit getränke und Snacks 200.-€ gekostet

Hab den GT von meinem Profilbild bei ihm gefangen


----------



## Chips (16. Januar 2019)

Danke Schon mal für die Antworten.

Bin in El Gouna im Mövenpick Hotel, aber Strandangeln wird wohl wie geschrieben nicht viel bringen.
Vielleicht kann man ja ein Kanu/Kayak ausleihen ?

Hast du die 200€ für das ganze Boot oder Teilcharter gezahlt, wenn ja mit wieviel Personen ?

Bin leider(oder ganz bewusst) nicht auf Facebook usw.

Chips


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2019)

Oli war alleine fischen auf dem Boot!
Schau morgen mal und poste mal.


----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2019)

Hi. 

Du wohnst mittendrin in El Gouna. Ich denke dort wirst du kaum irgendwo angeln können/dürfen. Zu Fuss wirds schwer und wohl ein Tagesausflug 
Ich geb dir ein Tipp.

Nimm Angelzeug mit. Frag freundlich ob hier jemand angelt oder ob man darf. Unterhalte dich! Keine Scheu. Niemand will dir was!
In El gouna kann man sicher Kajaks mieten. Dafür würde ich dich so beneiden! Trettbote egal. Wenns sicher ist.


----------



## Chips (17. Januar 2019)

Also die Mindestausrüstung (Travel-Spinnrute mit Rolle und div. Zubehör) kommt auf alle Fälle mit.
Ne Schlepprute werde ich mir wohl verkneifen, auf den guten Angelboote werden sie wohl halbwegs brauchbares haben,
und für die Angel/Schnorchel/Partyausflugsboote reicht die Spinne um Kleinkrams zu ärgern.

Ist halt auch ne Gewichtsfrage, ruckzuck sind die 20kg erreicht und ins Handgepäck darf heutzutage ja
auch kaum noch was...

Wenn noch jemand Erfahrung oder einen Tip für El Gouna oder ggf. Hurghada,
nur her damit

Chips


----------



## nostradamus (17. Januar 2019)

hi,
frag Krallblei, er weiss wovon er redet! 

MArio


----------



## mastercraft (19. Januar 2019)

Chips schrieb:


> Danke Schon mal für die Antworten.
> 
> Bin in El Gouna im Mövenpick Hotel, aber Strandangeln wird wohl wie geschrieben nicht viel bringen.
> Vielleicht kann man ja ein Kanu/Kayak ausleihen ?
> ...


wir waren zu zweit den ganzen Tag mit nem Centerconsole Boot unterwegs und haben für den ganzen tag für 2 Leute 200.-€ gezahlt





er hat auch , solltest Du keine Ausrüstung haben alles an Board, wobei ich nicht sagen kann was es dann kostet.
 und sonst kannst du noch captain  abdola anrufen bzw unter whats app anschreiben +20 1227200252
hat ein Schiff kostet den ganzen tag 250.-€ mit Abholung ,essen und Getränke 




also jetzt sollte es kein Problem für dich sein
Petri


----------



## Krallblei (21. Januar 2019)

Nimm aufjedenfall was zum Spinnfischen mit. Nicht zu leicht.
Bin Ende Januar ja auch wieder unten. Wünsch dir Glück und gute Reise. Nicht ins Meer pinkeln weil des zieht zu mir in Süden 
Bitte danach berichten und Bilder machen.

Danke dir

PS:

"
Ist halt auch ne Gewichtsfrage, ruckzuck sind die 20kg erreicht und ins Handgepäck darf heutzutage ja
auch kaum noch was...""

Habe stets 15 kg Angelzeug im Koffer. 1 Kg anderes Zeug und 4 Kg Kleidung.. Handgepäck sind auch immer Rollen


----------



## Chips (21. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Tipps, werde vor Ort mal sehen was sich machen lässt...wenn mein Frauchen mit will
muss ich natürlich einen Relativ windstillen Tag aussuchen sonst.

Werde berichten ob es geklappt hat.

Rollen ins Handgepäck ist mir zu unsicher, wenn dann ohne Spule habe ich glaub mal gelesen, man könnte mit
der Schnur ja einen erwürgen...

PS: die grossen Boote haben doch sicherlich ne Toilette an Bord


----------



## Krallblei (21. Januar 2019)

Bin schon sicher über 40 mal geflogen mit Rollen im Handgepäck. Wenn ich ohne Köder ankomme ist Wurst aber ohne Rollen ne.


----------



## Chips (8. Februar 2019)

Bin jetzt zurück aus El Gouna.
Den ersten Angelversuch habe ich auf einer 4 Stunden Schnorcheltour gemacht. Der Skipper meinte ich sollte unbedingt einen 
silbernen 60g Pilker zum Schleppen nehmen...nachdem er meine kleine Angelkiste gesichtet hatte.
Hat aber nichts  darauf gebissen.
Nach dem Schnorchelstopp ist er noch kurz an eine Kante gefahren (ca. 30m tief) dort habe ich mit 40 und 60g Pilkern gejiggt
aber ausser einem Abriss durch Hänger war nichts.
Auf dem Rückweg habe ich dann mit einem 30g Schleppblei und einem kleinem schlanken Gummifisch/Sandaal von ca. 4 cm geschleppt und auch nach
kurzer Zeit einen Biss bekommen, nach 10Sekunden war der Spuk vorbei, Haken aufgebogen

Sogleich einen etwas Stabileren Haken angeknotet und noch zwei Zupfer gehabt, danach war der Schwanz vom Gummifisch ab.

Kurz danach ging dem Skipper das Benzin aus.... wir dümpelten ne halbe Stunde rum bis ein anderes Boot kam und er einen Kanister Sprit
schnorren konnte.

Mehr als 4 Stunden Trips zum Angeln wurden in El Gouna nicht angeboten, bzw. habe ich nicht gefunden habe dann noch eine Teilcharter gebucht.
Als ich dann 3 Tage später pünktlich zur Abfahrt bereit stand wurde mir mitgeteilt das die anderen 3 Angler den Trip um einen Tag
verschobenhaben.
Mir wurde aber nicht Bescheid gegeben obwohl ich Hotel und Zimmernummer bei der Buchung angegeben hatte, diese A.........
Das war dann leider die letzte Gelegenheit zum rausfahren.

Mein Fazit: Das rote Meer reizt mich schon noch einmal, dann aber zum Angeln nicht mehr El Gouna sondern gleich Hurghada oder Marsa Alam.

Chips


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

HI. 

Ja schade.. du hast es wenigstens probiert...

Danke für die Rückmeldung!!!!

Shokran


----------



## mastercraft (10. Februar 2019)

dann meld dich wenn du zeit hast vlt is ja Krallblei oder ich gerade am Aufbruch damit wir Dich mitnehmen können und Dir die wirklich geile Fischerei im Roten Meer zeigen können.
So wie es ausschaut fliege ich mitte April für ne Woche nach Marsa Alam und gehe auf jedenfall 2 Tage aufs schiff in Hamata

Petri


----------



## Chips (12. Februar 2019)

Danke für das Angebot, bis Oktober ist aber schon alles verplant (eigener Urlaub, Kollegen im Urlaub usw.)
Vielleicht klappts im Winterhalbjahr...würde mich vorher nochmal melden.

Chips


----------



## Hilmija2 (13. Mai 2019)

Das ist sicherlich ein Erlebnis


----------

